# Servicing a Tomy Turbo



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a Tomy Turbo chassis that seems to have conductivity problems - running slow and inconsistent. Never have tuned one. Looked for brushes and saw that the motor is actually a "box" with contacts to the chassis - and no actual cylinder brushes but flat copper blades with no changeable/serviceable parts.

Any advice?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Turbo/SRT are designed so you replace the whole motor assembly (can) when the brushes wear out. The stock motor with pinion is around $5.00 USD while the higher performance version is about twice that. You can also get custom wound Turbo cans from BSRT/ScaleAuto.


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you


----------

